# Where are my Slaaneshi Tyranids!!?



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

The tyranids are supposed to be psychic and use warp travel so why havent we heard about hive fleets being 'touched' by chaos.

I want my pink one breasted carnifex now!!!!!


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ardias26 said:


> The tyranids are supposed to be psychic and use warp travel so why havent we heard about hive fleets being 'touched' by chaos.
> 
> I want my pink one breasted carnifex now!!!!!


One breasted? Sir, alien races are to be dual or triple breasted, as per the laws established by Douglas Adams. Anything else is an abomination even the chaos gods wouldn't dare commit.

As for your question, I'm thinking it has to do with a lack of strong emotions? Chaos gods, and by extension all of the warp, is very emotion-based and oriented. While seemingly intelligent due to the hive mind, I'm thinking they don't have much in the way of emotional extremes. Or maybe the hive mind is too strong to be targeted by the daemons of the warp. I'll have to do some more research on this.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I believe there is something in the Daemonhunters codex about Chaos corrupted Tyranids, under the 'Daemonhunters would fight Tyranids because....' sub-title. I would post up a quote but don't have my Daemonhunters codex to hand currently.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

There are two corrupted reasons in the DH codex:
"A hiveship was sucked into the warp and what emerged was corrupted beyond all reason."
"A corrupted hive tyrant was infected with Nurgle's rot and is spreading it ahead of it's swarms"


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Tyranids do not feel emotions, or emotions that are fed upon by the Chaos Gods. So I doubt they could be corrupted or perverted by the forces of Chaos. They, at the end of the day are just one-dimensional beings with only a single, or a couple of purposes. Either consuming everything such as Rippers, or destroying enemy battle-tanks like Carni`s.

And, incase there are any holes in this answer, which most likely there _are_ and thus, those who hide amongst the fluff threads ready to devour anywhom that speak anything but the absolute truth, wish to mock my limited knowledge, then read this first: I havent ever read the CSM Dex, and the last time my eyes scanned that of Nids, was several years back, so the answer above is generally based on loose information and I am not quoting it as fact


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Tyranids do not feel emotions, or emotions that are fed upon by the Chaos Gods. So I doubt they could be corrupted or perverted by the forces of Chaos. They, at the end of the day are just one-dimensional beings with only a single, or a couple of purposes. Either consuming everything such as Rippers, or destroying enemy battle-tanks like Carni`s.


True, but they don't need to experiance emotions in order to be corrupted, there are other ways for Chaos to go about it. Possession is an example, if a Daemon managed to possess a Hive Tyrant or another Synapse creature for example its plausbale he could actually bend a fraction of the Hive Mind to his own will.

Aside from that theres also the example given in the DaemonHunters codex about Tyranids being infected with Nurgle's Rot.

Theres also the other example from the DaemonHunters codex of a Hive Ship being stranded in the warp and thus becoming generally corrupted and its inhabitants either killed or corrupted aswell.



bobss said:


> And, incase there are any holes in this answer, which most likely there _are_ and thus, those who hide amongst the fluff threads ready to devour anywhom that speak anything but the absolute truth, wish to mock my limited knowledge, then read this first: I havent ever read the CSM Dex, and the last time my eyes scanned that of Nids, was several years back, so the answer above is generally based on loose information and I am not quoting it as fact


As always no mocking is intended :grin: - Its all just one big debate!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> As always no mocking is intended - Its all just one big debate


XD! Not aimed at anyone inperticular (Not you XD) its just in the past Ive roughly scetched idea`s and had them lauded and mocked by certain people.



> True, but they don't need to experiance emotions in order to be corrupted, there are other ways for Chaos to go about it. Possession is an example, if a Daemon managed to possess a Hive Tyrant or another Synapse creature for example its plausbale he could actually bend a fraction of the Hive Mind to his own will.


Aye, Possession is another way, but generally speaking dosen`t possession only occur if the one who shall be possessed is mentally fragile or has strong emotions, whether it be hatred, pleasure, depression or manipulation, then the daemon inside the warp see`s this as a weak-point and exploits it. (well unless they are summoned on purpose or the one such emotion is SO great then reality is ripped asunder anyway) And considering how Nids generally don`t have the sort of emotions that the Chaos Gods enjoy/recognise/fester upon, and considering the sheer strength of the Hive Mind (Only the most powerful SM Pyskers can pierce this and not be sent insane) then possession could be debated.

As for the Codicies, then Im not sure, I mean they are older editions, which are often steamrolled by newer edition fluff, but there may be some Nids Vs Chaos action in the new book...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> XD! Not aimed at anyone inperticular (Not you XD) its just in the past Ive roughly scetched idea`s and had them lauded and mocked by certain people.


Ah right  its genuinely a shame when that happens.



bobss said:


> Aye, Possession is another way, but generally speaking dosen`t possession only occur if the one who shall be possessed is mentally fragile or has strong emotions, whether it be hatred, pleasure, depression or manipulation, then the daemon inside the warp see`s this as a weak-point and exploits it. (well unless they are summoned on purpose or the one such emotion is SO great then reality is ripped asunder anyway) And considering how Nids generally don`t have the sort of emotions that the Chaos Gods enjoy/recognise/fester upon


Well Psykers are the most common type of people that are possessed simply because its much easier for Daemons to possess Psykers as they have a stronger link to the Warp.

However there are examples of Daemons possessing souless entities, such as during the Fall of the Craftworld Kher-Ys. Heartslayer, a Greater Daemon of Slaanesh possessed an Eldar Avatar and took control of its body.

I imagine it would be much more difficult for Daemons to possess Tyranids (unless a Synapse Creature were somehow unprotected by the Hive Mind/Shadow in the Warp) compared to unprotected Psykers for example, but possible none-the-less.



bobss said:


> and considering the sheer strength of the Hive Mind (Only the most powerful SM Pyskers can pierce this and not be sent insane) then possession could be debated.


Well not even the most powerful SM Psykers (Librarian Tigurius is who im assuming you were referring to) can 'pierce' or 'tap into' the Hive Mind. The Shadow in the Warp is far too vast and powerful for any human Psyker to pierce save perhaps the Emperor himself (Or arguably Daemon Prince Magnus). Tigurius was able to predict the movements of the Tyranids, but this is no way means he pierced the Shadow in the Warp and tapped into the Hive Mind. Unless of course the Emperor chanelled his powers via Tigurius which is also a possibility.

Actually along those lines, it may be possible for the most powerful Sorcerers in the galaxy (The Lords of Change) to 'tap into' the Hive Mind, especially given they are already essentially insane and immortal. Or the Shadow in the Warp might prevent them entirely, who knows


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

One-breasted Carnifex...? Whats the Slaaneshi in that? Its way too conservative. It seems to me you didn't watch enough H to know what is acceptable for the Dark Prince of Excess. :grin: Fortunately, folks at GW did: just look at the new Venomthrope or the Pyrovore. For the latter, you need a bit of green stuff to adjust it, and for the former, you need only to be a decent painter... But I digress. 

Regarding the corruption of Tyranids or any other creature in the world, I think that anything that has flesh to live and rot, a brain to scheme and plan, or a hand to kill with, they are all open to possession or becoming tainted in one way or another. And Tyranids happen to have all of these, so if you ask me, any of the Chaos Gods can have their pet Carnifexes if they so desire. Question is, do they want any? Who knows. 
Slaanesh: most likely. And you know why. 
Nurgle: a bit less likely, but still worth considering, since they can be another way to spread and test his divine sneeze. 
Tzeentch: probably, since they are potent puppets who don't mind being puppets. 
Khorne: the least likely. I think that to him the 'nids are like the Aliens to Predators: they exist to be slaughtered and to be slaughtered by, only to spill their guts again and again, in an unending war of unprecedented bloodshed. He doesn't need them, he has his own boys for killing.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Nurgle: a bit less likely, but still worth considering, since they can be another way to spread and test his divine sneeze.


That made me chuckle. 

I think if it has flesh and can link up to the warp, then its very much curroptable. Theres plenty of Daemon Worlds or Death Worlds with Plants, Animals, and even Machines, that are corrupted by Daemons. Look at Sould Grinders and Defilers. Machines are not even safe from possession, yet Nids are thought to be, :laugh:Unlikely.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> That made me chuckle.
> 
> I think if it has flesh and can link up to the warp, then its very much curroptable. Theres plenty of Daemon Worlds or Death Worlds with Plants, Animals, and even Machines, that are corrupted by Daemons. Look at Sould Grinders and Defilers. Machines are not even safe from possession, yet Nids are thought to be, :laugh:Unlikely.


Exactly. 

And now that I think of it, not even the Tau are immune to corruption, but this is of course pure theory. If a certain Daemon Weapon got into their hands it should corrupt their way of thinking eventually. Isn't that Farsight guy a bit old now for a Tau? Hmm... makes you wonder... :grin:


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Tyranids can't be corrupted spiritually, because their hive mind is simply too strong willed. However, the tyranid bodies can be physically corrupted by chaos, because all things can be corrupted by chaos, no exceptions.

However, Tyranids cannot worship chaos or be its servant. Tyranids do not despair, or hope, or desire pleasure, or become angry. Tyranids can't 'fall' as it were. However, physical corruption (such as nurgle's rot or simple mutation) can indeed twist the warrior constructs of the hive mind. 

An entire Tyranid Hive Fleet was corrupted by chaos in the Tyranid codex itself. Hive fleet ouroborus was drawn ahead of the main Tyranid force due to a warp storm, and ended up arriving in M36.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> Tyranids can't be corrupted spiritually, because their hive mind is simply too strong willed. However, the tyranid bodies can be physically corrupted by chaos, because all things can be corrupted by chaos, no exceptions.
> 
> However, Tyranids cannot worship chaos or be its servant. Tyranids do not despair, or hope, or desire pleasure, or become angry. Tyranids can't 'fall' as it were. However, physical corruption (such as nurgle's rot or simple mutation) can indeed twist the warrior constructs of the hive mind.
> 
> An entire Tyranid Hive Fleet was corrupted by chaos in the Tyranid codex itself. Hive fleet ouroborus was drawn ahead of the main Tyranid force due to a warp storm, and ended up arriving in M36.


Once again Lord Lucan you bang the nail on the head 

Its nice to have such a person on the forums! :good:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> An entire Tyranid Hive Fleet was corrupted by chaos in the Tyranid codex itself. Hive fleet ouroborus was drawn ahead of the main Tyranid force due to a warp storm, and ended up arriving in M36.


Wtf?  I must of missed that bit.



> Isn't that Farsight guy a bit old now for a Tau? Hmm... makes you wonder


Too right it does, that blade he found xD


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

The blade Farsight found... it's called dawn blade.

Anaris, the Eldar wraithsword, forged by Vaul, was known as the sword of dawnlight (I believe)...

Just food for thought. I don't think chaos is influencing old Shovah.

Incidentally, Aun'Va is FAR older than Farsight. Now Aun'Va is a mystery to me (but I think he may be the first Ethereal, and thus he's not really a natural creature. I think he was manipulated long ago...)

bobss: It's in the 4th edition Tyranid codex.

Child-of: Thanks once again. Mossy toes mentioned you were the resident fluff-guru here. You live up to your rep!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Child is xD, though its always good to have extra people who can put facts down, not just opinions biased opinions that are more akin to a Youtube rant (basically no full stops.)

I hoped to be the most miserable resident, but Oh boy was that title taken long ago... *Cough* Stella!*Cough*


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Lord Lucan

Well, physical corruption is fine too. As long as you get to command them, its irrelevant if they worship you or just simply kill for you. The latter is sufficient IMHO.

Now thats puzzling. Now it seems (to me at least) that Farsight acquiring that blade is just as likely to be a "Just As Planned" from the Eldar as it could be from Tzeentch, depending on the origins of said blade. Because as far as I know 1, the current name of the blade was given by the Tau and 2, dawn can be interpreted as a symbol of hope, rejuvenation, creativity, and change, which happen to be the prime characteristics of the Architect of Fate.
I just puzzled myself even further. O_O


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> @Lord Lucan
> 
> Well, physical corruption is fine too. As long as you get to command them, its irrelevant if they worship you or just simply kill for you. The latter is sufficient IMHO.
> 
> ...


Maybe the Dawnblade is Anaris, and the soul of Eldanesh is bound within it, following his murder by Khaine?

Perhaps the blade was given to him by Cegorach, who is also hinted to be behind the Ethereals?

Maybe Farsight is a tool of the Craftworld eldar? (I mean, he is called farsight, and the leaders of the Craftworlders are called farseers...)

Maybe Tzeentch planned it all just to mess with us? Perhaps him and Ceograch are each messing with each other's plans? Maybe Mephet'ran is also involved somehow?

I love various theories (but I don't think we'll ever get confirmation with this one)! :biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

On the Farsight subject the tau codex says that the tau duelled an unknown force on the shrinehold of Arthas Moloxh (of the scythes of the emperor) and all the members of the ethereal caste accompanying him where killed and Farsight was determined to continue his quest against the orks and refused to return

If we consequentially look at the black library book Xenology, a great book and many thanks to the guy that directed me to it

The diamond on the forehead of the ethereal exhibits a hormone of some sort that pacifies the tau and places them under their rule. Hence if farsight were no longer under the influence of the hormones he would be able to make his own decisions and thus his current campaign and disobediance would be explained.

I believe that the cliche would be two great if Farsight was possessed by the daemon blade whilst its abilities and stats make it sound more like a power weapon. This seems logical as the tau have no power weapons and hence a weapon that crackled with energy would be rather strange and mystical to them. I reckon its more alot of hype and its just a master crafted power weapon and a relic of the scythes of the imperium.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Maybe the next tau codex will shed some light on the matter.  

I remember reading something in the Tau codex that the Fire Warriors were always the most unruly and rebellious (in the tau way of doing it), which could easily mean that they are the least dependent on the hormones of the Ethereals. Consequently, it might be that the Dawn Blade is indeed just a PW, and its Farsight growing the kind of balls the Tau tend not to have (regardless if its genetical or psychological in origin) that caused his turning back on the Ethereals. I say only the Ethereals because to me he seems to be the same nationalist homeland-loving Tau but hes not going to be the obedient dog he used to be.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

going back to the tyranids arent corruptible part
theres a small note in storm of iron where it mentions an tyranid bioship being infected with the oblit virus and then dragged to the eye of terror
this would therefore suggest that the tyranids are corruptable just like the other races in the galaxy (well 99% of them anyway)

and a little of my immaturity coming through
OH DEAR GOD THE APOCALYPSE IS COMING
FIRST
THE NUDE SLANESSHY SISTERS OF BATTLE
NOW
THE TENTACLE MONSTER TYRANIDS
THE END IS UPON US?

anyways
my 2 cents

chaoz94


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

In storm of iron, they mention that they killed all the Tyranids inside first, THEN infected the ship with the obliterator virus, to turn it into a chaos vessel.


----------



## creation_rites (Oct 21, 2009)

going back to the point of ''can tyranids be corrupeted?'' yes indavidual tyranids can be but not the hive mind its self!

reasons
1) the hive mind is a blank all encompasing space within the void, imateruim, warp. this is mentioned in the very early tyranid codex, it might even of been said before that in white dwarf when the nid list was published in the magazine.

2) (for the old genestealer players out there) in the genestealer clut armylist published in white dwarf 113 - 115 you can have a possessed genestealer patriarch (now known as a broodlord) said patriarch can use any of the choas gods. plus you get have cool genestealer familars.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> In storm of iron, they mention that they killed all the Tyranids inside first, THEN infected the ship with the obliterator virus, to turn it into a chaos vessel.


I totally forgot about that! I have to read that book again. But... by the Gods, a Tyranid ship is already a tough nut to crack, it doesn't need to become an orbital obliterator to send you home crying! But now... it grows several Big Fucking Guns and blasts you into oblivion. Hell, even the Necron Tombships would think twice before they engage that monstrosity. O_O


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Score 1 for Chaos. I really enjoyed that book. If I was a IW player I would wish my Warsmith (or any Chaos Lord) could cause any enemy unit Pinned by being just 6" of him. That be devastating. Im going to get my own super big Khorn Beserker and make him my WT DP named Kroeger!


----------



## MysteriousWriter (Jan 13, 2010)

My thoughts on this as a new member are as follows:
Individual tyranids can, and have been possessed by daemons. Not exactly corrupted, but possessed or otherwise manipulated by the forces of chaos. But purely corrupted I don't think it's possible as a human gets corrupted.
For Tyranids are controlled by the Hive Mind, and have little to no self control. Except instinctive behaviour that is. Cut of the link of the Hive Mind and you got yourself a big, angry animal. With patience (or drugs) you can probably tame it. 
Also, I got this weird immage of how the first Tyranid/Chaos encounter was like.

Hive Mind *drifts into the galaxy, and into the warp*
Khorne: Hello, aren't you a cuttle little bloo- OH MY GOD IT'S EATING MY ARM!!!! Nurge! Get it off, get it off! Getitoff!


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

MysteriousWriter said:


> My thoughts on this as a new member are as follows:
> Individual tyranids can, and have been possessed by daemons. Not exactly corrupted, but possessed or otherwise manipulated by the forces of chaos. But purely corrupted I don't think it's possible as a human gets corrupted.
> For Tyranids are controlled by the Hive Mind, and have little to no self control. Except instinctive behaviour that is. Cut of the link of the Hive Mind and you got yourself a big, angry animal. With patience (or drugs) you can probably tame it.
> Also, I got this weird immage of how the first Tyranid/Chaos encounter was like.
> ...


:laugh: that was funny.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In the Space Wolves novel Ragnar's Claw there is an example of corrupted Tyranids. The Tyranids inside the Space Hulk vessel were physically corrupted by Nurgle, it describes them as well.

"And in the instant that they began their swarming charge, he could see that some sickness was at work here too. They looked flawed, ill made, as if the process that created them had not quite worked properly. They did not accord with any of the artificial memories. They looked like sick distorted parodies. Limbs hung loosely from their sides. Boils and warts erupted from their flesh. Thin yellow mucus wept from their mouths and breathing membranes. It was as if they had been infected by some terrible plague. Even their movements were sick and limping."


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Chaos can physically corrupt Tyranids, because one doesn't need to fall to chaos to be physically mutated. Tyranids can't fall however, because the Tyranids are only one being (consciously), and this consciousness is far too powerful to be corrupted by the daemon gods.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

LordLucan said:


> Chaos can physically corrupt Tyranids, because one doesn't need to fall to chaos to be physically mutated. Tyranids can't fall however, because the Tyranids are only one being (consciously), and this consciousness is far too powerful to be corrupted by the daemon gods.


pretty much this i did not read many novels or anything but just from the C:SM codex discription of chaos it explains that the chaos gods gain power from the consciousness of others wich in turn lets them corrupt them further. 
how ever the nids are just one conscious (very powerful mind you) and cares too much about eating everything then to fall to the whims of the chaos gods


----------

